# Homemade Motorized bicycles



## mrg (Dec 19, 2016)

Let's see some pic of homemade or shop built bikes, with standard motors( not built for bikes ) Lifted this cool pic from Shawn, Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Here are the only other pics I have of the bike. Not sure who had it or who got it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Here's one from MLC 15. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2016)

My Kontraptions....


----------



## Whizzerick (Dec 21, 2016)

Always loved this one... Like folk art, really...


----------



## Boris (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm nervous about those frames even under normal circumstances. But it sure looks cool.


----------



## StoneWoods (Dec 25, 2016)

Here's mine. In progress


----------



## JRE123 (Sep 19, 2017)

StoneWoods said:


> View attachment 401153 Here's mine. In progress




 Early girls rollfast frame.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 19, 2017)

Here's a few that a friend did


----------



## JRE123 (Oct 31, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Here's a few that a friend did
> View attachment 679096View attachment 679097View attachment 679098View attachment 679099
> View attachment 679100


----------



## bricycle (Nov 1, 2017)

I like the old fashion homemade best. Modern ones are too good. lol.


----------



## bairdco (Nov 3, 2017)

Here's my shelby airflow mutant minarelli race bike.

Broke the frame as a pedaler years ago, and chopped and welded it into various configurations for chinese motors, then finally gave up and modified it to take a 70's moped minarelli V1 engine.

Installed a Polini 80cc cylinder kit on it days before racing it at the Grange Motor Circuit kart track in Victorville two weeks ago.

Hit 50+mph in the straight. It'll go faster, just ran out of room on the track.

Got first place in my class, 4 and under horsepower, even after lowsiding in the final.


----------



## StoneWoods (Nov 15, 2017)

Getting there


----------



## Oldude13 (Feb 18, 2018)

Three that i made


----------



## StoneWoods (Feb 19, 2018)

JRE123 said:


> View attachment 679021
> 
> Early girls rollfast frame.



I just realized that’s got a Chinese motor on it! Bravo. Well concealed!


----------



## JRE123 (Feb 25, 2018)

This winters build.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 27, 2018)

JRE123 said:


> This winters build.
> 
> View attachment 760248
> 
> View attachment 760249



I love the triple setup


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 27, 2018)

JRE123 said:


> View attachment 679021
> 
> Early girls rollfast frame.



Great job on disguising the little motor!


----------



## Thurman (Aug 27, 2018)

Here's some of my home built bikes.
















http













http


----------



## bricycle (Aug 27, 2018)

Thurman said:


> Here's some of my home built bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice road draft tube!
Great bikes All!


----------



## Xcelsior (Aug 30, 2018)

1917 Indian with whizzer kit


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 31, 2018)

bricycle said:


> nice road draft tube!
> Great bikes All!



That looks like it doubles as a chain oiler


----------



## Thurman (Aug 31, 2018)

I added a catch can for the races.


----------



## AdvenJack (Oct 5, 2018)

A Whole LOT of craftsmanship/artistry is on exhibit in this thread! I find myself filled with 
feelings of ADMIRATION and INSPIRATION looking at these wonderful examples of creative
effort. I categorize JRE123's motorized cycle No Less Than A *MASTERPIECE !!!*


JRE123 said:


> This winters build.
> 
> View attachment 760248
> 
> View attachment 760249


----------



## Miyata FL. (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Oct 5, 2018)

This one i saw on ebay a few yrs ago.


----------



## AdvenJack (Oct 8, 2018)

TOP Notch Presentations of Skill!


----------



## Velodrome (Oct 10, 2018)

Just finished this one today. Thanks to Baracuda on here for the reproduction head decal.   Build thread HERE:  https://motorbicycling.com/threads/1911-flying-merkel-single-build.60780/


----------



## Thurman (Oct 11, 2018)

Nice. Love those 3D clutches.


----------



## AdvenJack (Oct 13, 2018)

Outstanding and Spectacular! You've truly given us a treat!


----------



## Miyata FL. (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## bricycle (Oct 31, 2018)

Miyata FL. said:


> View attachment 892970




Kool, an AWTH cycle.


----------



## Miyata FL. (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Nov 27, 2018)

Cool


----------



## Jack Alope (Jan 14, 2019)

bairdco said:


> Here's my shelby airflow mutant minarelli race bike.
> 
> Broke the frame as a pedaler years ago, and chopped and welded it into various configurations for chinese motors, then finally gave up and modified it to take a 70's moped minarelli V1 engine.
> 
> ...



Where did you find the gas tank?
looking for a cap, and petcock valve.


----------

